# Permanent Job Offer - Able to claim expenses?



## 737Jim (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm a newbie on here, I have received a very good permanent job offer from a company in Munich. If I accept the job, I will be travelling back to wife/children in UK most weekends. My question is, would I be able to offset expenses for travel & accomodation against my German tax liability? Going freelance is not an option as I'm looking at it as a longterm move, with family eventually moving out with me in time. If I am a permanent employee of a German company, would I be required to claim child allowance via Germany & forgo my current UK child allowance eligibility?

I would be grateful for any advice.

Best regards,

Jim


----------

